# Truck driving in NZ?



## Arfur81

Hi Guys, 

I'm a 34 year old chap from Northern Ireland.. Hopefully soon I'll be making the move to beautiful New Zealand. I am trying to track down any information on truck driving opportunities and additional information on rates of pay (recruitment agency's do ask strongly about how much you want to be paid even when the rates arent widely known) and hours etc. Hopefully some of you have experience in this sector or have walked this path before me. I'd be grateful to hear any stories you may have and it's good to be on here and I look forward to chatting with you


----------



## escapedtonz

Hi and welcome to the forum,
Have a look on Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site or Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me for opportunities. Earning are around $16 - $25 per hour, however it is very dependent on the industry you are working in. There's getting on for 32 000 heavy truck drivers in NZ with an average chance of getting a job.
According to Trademe's salary survey, the average yearly income listed in job vacancy advertisements is about $45,000, ranging from $32,000 - $67,000.
One difficulty will be obtaining the HVL (Heavy Vehicle License) in NZ. If I understand the rules, you have to be here and have had an NZ vehicle (car) license for a minimum of 2 years before you can even apply...however that may just be for passenger vehicles I'm not sure.
I'm also of the opinion that you cannot just transfer your UK or Irish HGV license and get one here. I think you have to go through the whole process again starting from scratch unlike the license for a car which will just be a straight swap and a quick eye test.
Do your research as you may not be able to work as a heavy vehicle operator for a couple of years ?
NZ Transport Agency | NZ Transport Agency
Heavy Truck Driver


----------



## Arfur81

Thanks for the reply and advice! I have had one interview with an agency and am hopefully lining another couple up so everything helps!


----------



## cheekytom80

*License transfer*

1:9 breaker, Kia ora fellow trucker. You can transfer your UK or Irish license but you have to undergo the theory part of the test. Also require a medical inc eye test. You do not do the practical. You can drive in NZ on your Irish or British license for 12 months before transferring it, so you should be fine to go. Truck driving is in the short term shortage list so you'll probably only be granted 12 month visa at a time, depends on the employer and your broader situation. Good luck 😄


----------



## anne30

Your submission could not be processed because you have logged in since the previous page was loaded.

Please push the back button and reload the previous window.


----------

